# Dang neighbor putting up high fence



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

We got a new neighbor at our lease in Frio county.The first thing he does is put up a high fence,bran new shiny one.If we ever get another flood like they had several years ago his shiny fence is gonna end up down the Frio river around Dilley.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Could work in your favor being that is only on one side of your property... May create a nice travel pattern for the animuls..


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

High fences are great. That should help you manage your place. Just be glad you don't have to pay half the cost!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably go tired of the neighbors shooting the deer he was feeding?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Capt.Cook said:


> *When *we ever get another flood like they had several years ago his shiny fence is gonna end up down the Frio river around Dilley.


fixed it for ya!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ready.. set.. go!!


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Probably go tired of the neighbors shooting the deer he was feeding?


He wasnt feeding any deer,he just bought the place and it wasnt hunted much in the past.We have 3 guys on our lease and we killed 3 mature bucks.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Could work in your favor being that is only on one side of your property... May create a nice travel pattern for the animuls..


That is exactly what I told the other 2 members on the lease.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

How many acres do you lease?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate high fences, one side or not. Hijack over. Sorry


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Fenced on 2 sides on our place. Just funnells the deer to where we hunt. Place is better now then it was without the fence.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

I look at it this way. If I'm not shooting deer that my neighbor raised. A high fence won't affect my hunting at all.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

:cop:My deer always go over to my neighbors place so they can be raised, but then they come back so I can shoot them. I did not think he would mind.:cop:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to call an area of my place the Funnel, where the high fences met, then Jamie flew my ranch and ran my deer---someone got an a** whooping that is still talked about in McMullen and La Salle counties. I grew my herd back in 3 years and me and Jamie were able to snowboard down the slopes of 72 and 97 down to the Frio without harm in the great snowstorm on Christmas Eve of 04, heck we even got on the front page of the SA Express News, but I did get even and then some. Wanna see the pictures? rs


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I used to call an area of my place the Funnel, where the high fences met, then Jamie flew my ranch and ran my deer---someone got an a** whooping that is still talked about in McMullen and La Salle counties. I grew my herd back in 3 years and me and Jamie were able to snowboard down the slopes of 72 and 97 down to the Frio without harm in the great snowstorm on Christmas Eve of 04, heck we even got on the front page of the SA Express News, but I did get even and then some. Wanna see the pictures? rs


I never heard about the whooping but do remember the snow. I woke up Christmas morning to 12 inches of snow between Fowlerton and LA. Went out hunting. Poor deer didn't know how to find the corn in the snow.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

If you don't like the high fences your neighbor puts go out there and spray liquid fertilizer or salt water with magnzium. It will rust real quick and it won't last long. You can make it look like you are spraying weeds.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

high fences are cool


you can crowd the longhorns and buffalo with them for a closer shot


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I just love hi fences it makes it like shootin fish in a barrel


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

duhunter said:


> If you don't like the high fences your neighbor puts go out there and spray liquid fertilizer or salt water with magnzium. It will rust real quick and it won't last long. You can make it look like you are spraying weeds.


You are seriously advocating for someone to destroy another's property? Not cool.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> I just love hi fences it makes it like shootin fish in a barrel


Actually it's feeding corn that makes it like shooting fish in a barrel. The fence doesn't tame the deer down. I've hunted both and the fence doesn't make a difference in how the deer act. Deer that are fed a lot of corn are a lot easier to kill. Hunt a high fenced place with no bait and you'll see what I mean. All a high fence does is let you manage your place when you have neighbors with a different mindset.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Here we go!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

duhunter said:


> If you don't like the high fences your neighbor puts go out there and spray liquid fertilizer or salt water with magnzium. It will rust real quick and it won't last long. You can make it look like you are spraying weeds.


wrong.. I can assure you anyone with half a brain puts their high fence inside of their property line if they are not splitting it with a neighbor.. that way, if their neighbors ever want to high fence, they can only tie into their fence if they pay for half... otherwise, they will have to completely build a new fence on the same stretch of the existing fence..

so, if you spray that high fence, you are spraying/trespassing others property..

BTW, good thought, I can tell you're a real class act... DU ought to be proud


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I used to call an area of my place the Funnel, where the high fences met, then Jamie flew my ranch and ran my deer---someone got an a** whooping that is still talked about in McMullen and La Salle counties. I grew my herd back in 3 years and me and Jamie were able to snowboard down the slopes of 72 and 97 down to the Frio without harm in the great snowstorm on Christmas Eve of 04, heck we even got on the front page of the SA Express News, but I did get even and then some. *Wanna see the pictures?* rs


Sure... lets see some of them midget mud wrestling photos...


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I do not hunt high fences but they do serve a purpose. It's hard to let deer age when every potlicker in town shoots the first button buck to step out. That's why I now no longer hunt Texas at all, I only hunt Kansas. High fences are none existant. And rifle season is 9 days long, archery season is from sept to dec 31 so deer grow old because the potlickers now have bows. It's just a little harder to kill a buck with a bow than with a basooka. I'll never look back, and the fair chase rules disqualify high fences anyway.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Here we go!!


did you get the butter this time?? last time the popcorn wasn't nearly as good - I brought the beer


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

did you bring the keg it's going to be a while, plus the wind is blowing so the potlickers are online instead of on the water


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

cpthook said:


> did you bring the keg


it's being delivered


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> it's being delivered


Good! 'cause this is a drinking only post with as many guests allowed as you want, post off their tags... :rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

oh lord...IJ has joined the party....better order another keg, maybe two


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

RogerB said:


> it's being delivered


Did y'all let JC know?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cpthook said:


> I do not hunt high fences but they do serve a purpose. It's hard to let deer age when every potlicker in town shoots the first button buck to step out. That's why I now no longer hunt Texas at all, I only hunt Kansas. High fences are none existant. And rifle season is 9 days long, archery season is from sept to dec 31 so deer grow old because the potlickers now have bows. It's just a little harder to kill a buck with a bow than with a basooka. I'll never look back, and the fair chase rules disqualify high fences anyway.





cpthook said:


> did you bring the keg it's going to be a while, plus the wind is blowing so the potlickers are online instead of on the water


I bet everybody that meets you is a better person because of the encounter


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Did y'all let JC know?


DON'T tell JC!! good grief there won't be enough for the rest of us.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Cabbage



InfamousJ said:


> *BTW, good thought, I can tell you're a real class act... DU ought to be proud*


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Well looks like it's over. I guess everybody agrees with me that it's not the fence it the amount of corn you feed. The more corn you feed the tamer the deer. May as well lock this one down as it's over and done with once and for all. Amen


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So theoretically speaking, if I hunted in an oak flat and we had a lot of rain and a banner acorn crop then the deer around this stand would become tame that year because they were fed more???
HHMMMM!!!



M16 said:


> Well looks like it's over. I guess everybody agrees with me that it's not the fence it the amount of corn you feed. The more corn you feed the tamer the deer. May as well lock this one down as it's over and done with once and for all. Amen


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> So theoretically speaking, if I hunted in an oak flat and we had a lot of rain and a banner acorn crop then the deer around this stand would become tame that year because they were fed more???
> HHMMMM!!!


Rack you are a genius!! 
Although, I don't think he posted that as theory.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> So theoretically speaking, if I hunted in an oak flat and we had a lot of rain and a banner acorn crop then the deer around this stand would become tame that year because they were fed more???
> HHMMMM!!!


Sort of. Of course it would be better if you could harvest the acorns and put them in a feeder. It's kinda like high fencing a 5000 acre ranch. Once the fence goes up the deer become so tame you can kill them with a hammer. The fence seems to have a calming effect on them. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Sure... lets see some of them midget mud wrestling photos...


Don't have any of those, but do have a couple of a lanky sausage eatin' dark haired guy named Internet J.:slimer: rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> So theoretically speaking, if I hunted in an oak flat and we had a lot of rain and a banner acorn crop then the deer around this stand would become tame that year because they were fed more???
> HHMMMM!!!


That would only be a true if they were hand fed from your palm...LOL Those stump-broke does chicken fried leave a bad taste in your mouth though...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice rusty... that white makes things look beautiful and clean... i was in Victoria at the time, shot a doe along the Guadalupe river bottom of hwy 77... the blood splatter on the snow was amazing... really showed what happens when that bullet hits them that we do not see in the normal grassy situation... it was cool as heck


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt.Cook said:


> We got a new neighbor at our lease in Frio county.The first thing he does is put up a high fence,bran new shiny one.If we ever get another flood like they had several years ago his shiny fence is gonna end up down the Frio river around Dilley.


I bet he puts up old cedar roofing material as siding on his house next! Huh Jay???  :rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> i was in Victoria at the time, shot a doe along the Guadalupe river bottom of hwy 77... the blood splatter on the snow was amazing... really showed what happens when that bullet hits them that we do not see in the normal grassy situation... it was cool as heck


You should see what a head shot looks like against a rock wall in 30 degree weather, the Brown & Root boys were 1 and done, many a Sunday morning I had to manage the buck 2 doe ratio. rs


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Don't have any of those, but do have a couple of a lanky sausage eatin' dark haired guy named Internet J.:slimer: rs


Killer pix Rusty. Especially like the last one...2cool


----------

